# ATItool won't detect my Sapphire Radeon X800GT



## e[x]alted (Jan 22, 2006)

Would anyone know some reasons why ATItool wouldn't detect my X800GT?


----------



## Emsley (Jan 23, 2006)

It wont detect my new X800GTO too.

I unisntalled like a professional, but it just wont detect the sucker.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2006)

try the 0.25 betas


----------



## Emsley (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks wizzard.


----------



## e[x]alted (Jan 23, 2006)

i installed .25 beta first, then when installing .24, it asks you if you'd like to replace a newer file with the older which is accompanied by the .24 version. Selecting yes will make it so your card will be detected. Thanks for the help.


----------

